

This USB Drive Is Just Thicker than a Penny and Holds 2TB - mccooscoos
http://www.netbooknews.com/33811/2tb-usb-the-size-of-your-finger-nail/

======
MaysonL
And is almost certainly vaporware, at least as far as a 2TB version available
any time soon is concerned.

------
tobylane
SDXC cards can also go up to 2TB, you can only buy a 128GB now. These
headlines don't count.

